# We are picking our pup this Friday :))



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

:happyboogie:We are so excited. The time we have waited to pick our little boy did not seem to pass. Finally it is only 2 more sleeps 

This will be our first experience with a boy. From what I have been told and understand there is a distinct difference in among the genders.

I am so anxious and really want everything to go on smoothly and want to do the best I can. Hope everything goes well. I have been a fan of Cesar for a long time and will try and keep in mind key points that he teaches. 

We have named him Zeus  and he will be 3 days short of 8 weeks when he gets home to us :happyboogie:

He is currently on Royal Canin Maxi Blue and I am looking at transitioning him to Orijen Large Breed Puppy soon. Hope the transition goes well and he likes it. This seems to be a bit more pricier compared to other foods but if it is good for him it is worth it. Only time will tell us....


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

congratulations!! my boy is 5 months and is named Zeus too! I had females too.I have noticed my male is more loving and affectionate with me..follows me everywhere is always at my feet..and very protective of my family and house.Time goes so fast..i got him at 10 weeks and hes almost 6 months but it seems like yesterday he was a rolly polly puppy


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats on your new pup! I remember the wait all to well ... We saw Jake's litter when they were 1 week old, so we had the 7 week wait before we could pick him up. It dragged by so slowly! Now I can't believe he's 22 weeks and has been here with us for over 3 months now!

I'm sure you'll do a great job with Zeus! I hope Friday comes quickly for you and don't forget to come and post pictures once you get him


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

It is like having butterflies in your stomach. You learn so much from experience and I want to make better descisions this time around. Have seen the litter but you don't know which one is coming home 

It is good to know about males. I wonder aboout marking...any feedback??


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

so far my male dosent mark..nor lift his leg lol but hes only 5 1/2 months....my other male shepherd i had who came to me at 2 years old and was fixed..he wasnt a marker either...now my 9 year old female mix...she marks when we go on walks..im trying to get her out of it..i also lost my 14 year old mix of everything in feb...he didnt mark either...but maybe ive just been lucky?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! I've had females before, but I definitely prefer males. My guy is such a momma's boy. :wub:


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Females I tend to believe are very independent in nature. Boys are considered little boys for good. I had spayed my female at 6 months. I am contemplating holding off as much as I can for Zeus. 

I was concerned about marking. Thanks for your feedback. My female was great and very friendly but needed her space. She was not a cuddler. I keep telling my wife that Zeus may pick her to follow around which seems to be typical of males.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

shadowdsouza said:


> Females I tend to believe are very independent in nature. Boys are considered little boys for good. I had spayed my female at 6 months. I am contemplating holding off as much as I can for Zeus.
> 
> I was concerned about marking. Thanks for your feedback. My female was great and very friendly but needed her space. She was not a cuddler. I keep telling my wife that Zeus may pick her to follow around which seems to be typical of males.


I never had a problem with marking and mine will be 3 years old next month with no intentions to breed or neuter.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I never had a problem with marking and mine will be 3 years old next month with no intentions to breed or neuter.


Do you see anything concerning like dominance, humping that is of concern with your boy. Generally that would be the only reason I would like to neuter. 

I know every dog is different and I guess I will have to wait and see. I would like to wait as long as possible.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

shadowdsouza said:


> I had spayed my female at 6 months. I am contemplating holding off as much as I can for Zeus.


We were told that a year and half is good time to get them neutered if you want their horomones to be fully developed and have that very masculine look...of course this was from the same person who told us to limit our puppy's intake of water, so you never know. It sounded good to me though. 



shadowdsouza said:


> Finally it is only 2 more sleeps


Enjoy those last two sleeps...seriously


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

shadowdsouza said:


> Do you see anything concerning like dominance, humping that is of concern with your boy. Generally that would be the only reason I would like to neuter.
> 
> I know every dog is different and I guess I will have to wait and see. I would like to wait as long as possible.


Personally, no. My dog is generally submissive and pretty laid back. He's aloof to pretty much everything except me. He's never humped anything in his life lol. I think those are all behavioral traits that sometimes may improve with neuter, but can also be improved with training.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> We were told that a year and half is good time to get them neutered if you want their horomones to be fully developed and have that very masculine look...of course this was from the same person who told us to limit our puppy's intake of water, so you never know. It sounded good to me though.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy those last two sleeps...seriously


 
I intend too. I have been sleeping late till last night. I think I need to stop and sleep early. I am at home for 2 weeks so that may help


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> We were told that a year and half is good time to get them neutered if you want their horomones to be fully developed and have that very masculine look...of course this was from the same person who told us to limit our puppy's intake of water, so you never know. It sounded good to me though.
> 
> 
> That is the reason I would like to wait. I heard that if neutered too early it shows on how they grow physically.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

I know that till they recieve their second shots they should not be in areas that could be frequented by wild animals like racoons etc. 

He will need to eliminate in an area like that. Wondering if it is a big deal 

We back on to ravine and tend to have the same situation therefore it seems like I cannot play with the pup in our own back yard until he receives his second shots too 

So he is limited to playing in the house....


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures of Zeus!!

The next 2 days will either fly by, or drag on forever  lol


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lisa* said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of Zeus!!
> 
> 
> I know ...me too!! We are picking up from another location. Will PM.
> ...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup Zeus, please feel free to overload us with pics when you can.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Congrats on the new pup Zeus, please feel free to overload us with pics when you can.


 
Sure will. Will take some good shots and post it. Thanks


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have 5 intact male GSDs living in our house(along with 3 intact females) and none of them have ever humped as a habit or marked in the house. The young pups will sometimes hump when they get over excited during play, but this is an excitement thing not a sexual response. Marking in the house would be training issue, not a hormonal one. 
I also run a dog daycare and private dog park. In my experience the worst humping offenders are the neutered dogs (males AND females) especially those that were neutered at a very young age, under 6 months.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

bocron said:


> We have 5 intact male GSDs living in our house(along with 3 intact females) and none of them have ever humped as a habit or marked in the house. The young pups will sometimes hump when they get over excited during play, but this is an excitement thing not a sexual response. Marking in the house would be training issue, not a hormonal one.
> I also run a dog daycare and private dog park. In my experience the worst humping offenders are the neutered dogs (males AND females) especially those that were neutered at a very young age, under 6 months.


 
I was very surprised to hear that having so many intact males and females they have not tried. It is good. 

Anyways, my hope is to hold off with the neutering as long as possible. Just one more day and our baby will be home


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck with the new puppy! Puppydom is awesome!

Mike


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

So excited for you! It wasn't long ago that i was in your shoes! The days sure do drag, don't they!

I also have a male and female. Although I love my female, my male is SO much more cuddly and loving than she is! You will SO enjoy having a male!! And yes, if you can, wait until at least 18 months to neuter. The benefits of doing so, outweigh the negatives!


----------

